# Problème questions de sécurité



## Quenjinn (7 Juillet 2014)

Salut à tous,

L'histoire est un peu longue. Je dispose d'un MacBook Pro depuis un 6 mois. je n'ai effectué aucun achat dessus depuis son acquisition. Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu acheter une application : demande de mot de passe, etc. Seconde demande de mot de passe pour la vérification. La vérification,n terminée, une fenêtre s'ouvre avec deux questions :

- Quel était le prénom de mon meilleur amie d'enfance ?
- Quel était le modèle de mon premier véhicule ?

Ne connaissant pas les réponses, j'essaie une ou deux tentatives. Sans succès. J'utilise un compte Itunes qui appartenait à mon père au part avant. Son compte était lié à son IPhone. Lorsqu'il à changé son Iphone pour un Samsung, j'ai récupéré son Iphone ainsi que son compte Itunes. je ne connais donc pas les réponses à ces questions là.

je me suis donc renseigné sur Google pour savoir comment récupérer les réponses, ou modifier les questions. Je suis tombé sur plusieurs liens d'Apple, dont celui là :

- http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6170?viewlocale=fr_FR 

Je tiens à préciser que je ne dispose pas de la petite phrase bleue en bas concernant l'envoie du mail. Je me retrouve donc avec deux questions sans réponses. 

Tout en suivant les conseils d'Apple, je suis arrivé sur une nouvelle page, mais avec deux autres questions :

- Quel était le nom de votre premier employeur ?
- Quel était le modèle de mon premier véhicule ?

Les questions n'étaient plus les mêmes. Dans le doute, j'ai demandé à mon père s'il connaissait les réponses. J'ai fais une tentatives. Ce fut un échec. 

Mon compte est donc bloqué, et je ne peux pas changé de mon de passe pendant une période de 8 heures. 

Passé de délai, je pourrais essayer d'entrer d'autres réponses ? Car l'accès aux questions est bloqué par un message " trop de tentatives, etc ". Pourquoi ai-je eu des questions différentes ?

Lorsque j'ai récupérer le compte Apple de mon père, j'ai modifié l'adresse mail du compte. Il me semble que j'ai eu à répondre à deux questions (les deux premières il me semble). Mais je ne m'ne souviens plus. Et c'est valable pour les réponses !

Je en sais vraiment pas quoi faire, je pense ne pas être le seul dans cette situation. 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.
Cordialement, Quenjinn


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2014)

les questions de sécurité sont précisement faites pour empêcher des modifs illégitimes
( que ce soit par un hackeur ou un membre d'entourage accedant au compte)
donc
1 le bon sens est de se rappeler des réponses aux questions
(quitte à les noter quelque part)

2-un compte Apple ID n'est pas veritablement  transmissible
( ceci dit on peut utiliser un même compte à plusieurs, uniquement si les personnes sont de confiance  ou le transmettre à un proche qui agira " comme si " il etait le détenteur de compte, et ces proches doivent avoir en main tous les élements, dont réponses à questions de sécurité )

3- A terme je te conseille d'avoir TON apple ID
pour TES morceaux ou achats divers

edit 
d'ailleurs si compte à plusieurs
vivement conseillé de mettre moyen de paiement: AUCUN
ca évite des surprises de factures


----------



## marvel63 (7 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

il ne te reste plus qu'à faire comme indiqué dans la page dont tu donnes le lien : 

Si vous ne parvenez pas à réinitialiser vos questions de sécurité

*Contactez lassistance Apple* dans les cas suivants :

Le lien permettant denvoyer le-mail de réinitialisation ne saffiche pas (ce qui signifie que vous ne disposez pas dune adresse de secours) ;
Le lien permettant denvoyer le-mail de réinitialisation saffiche bien, mais vous navez pas accès à votre adresse de secours.


----------



## Quenjinn (7 Juillet 2014)

Il ne me reste plus qu'a contacter l'assistance d'Apple ? J'ose même pas imaginer le prix de facturation de l'appel &#8230;

Y a t'il un moyen de faire basculer l'argent de mon compte apple vers un nouveau compte ? Parce que c'est quand même ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans l'histoire.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2014)

il y a une contradiction
tu parles  de "ton" compte Apple avec du fric dessus
et plus haut  tu dis que tu utilises le compte... de ton père
( qui n'est pas le tien)

il y a donc deux choses differentes
*résoudre un souci de log du compte de ton père
(et c'est à ton père de le faire en theorie puisque c'est le sien)
et 
* créer  ton compte
(ou résoudre des couacs de log sur celui là aussi , s'il existait déjà)

ensuite s'il y a un crédit sur un compte, il suffira de l'utiliser
avec les bons logs


----------



## Quenjinn (8 Juillet 2014)

Le compte que j'utilise actuellement était celui de mon père. Il ne l'utilise plus, donc il me l'a donné.

Le second soucis que je rencontre est le suivant. Lors de la création du compte, mon père à  eu deux questions de sécurité. Lorsque j'ai récupéré son compte (il me l'a donné), j'ai changé d'identifiant (adresse mail), et j'ai eu moi aussi deux questions de sécurité.

Quand je veux effectuer mon achat, j'ai donc deux des quatre questions qui tombent ! Mais je ne connais pas les réponses ! Sans que deux d'entres elles sont les suivantes;

- Comment sappelait votre meilleur ami lorsque vous étiez adolescent ?
- Quel était le prénom de mon meilleur ami d'enfance ?

J'ai pas envie d'appeler l'assistance !!


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2014)

L'assistance Apple est gratuite. N'hésite pas à appeler. Souvent, les questions sont basic, mais une erreur de frappe peut tout perturber. Voit avec ton père afin d'appeler quand il est là, il te donnera les réponses ou des choses approchantes et l'humain en face de l'ordinateur saura lui faire la différence entre une fausse réponse et une réponse mal écrite ou ayant de multiples possibilités comme le nom du meilleur ami.


----------



## Quenjinn (8 Juillet 2014)

L'appel de l'assistance est gratuit ? Vous en êtes sur ? 

Je pense que je finirais par appeller, car il y a beaucoup trop de possibilités, de réponses possibles, je ne m'en sors pas ...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2014)

et même si on n'arrive pas à répondre au sens strict aux questions de sécurité ( ce qui arrive par exemple avec des gens  un poil """légers"""qui ne gardent  pas trace de leur propre choix de réponses... )
Apple a accès à d'autres infos que seuls Apple et detenteur de compte connaissent
divers historiques  ou même les details bancaires par exemple


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2014)

Je confirme c'est bien gratuit


----------



## Quenjinn (9 Juillet 2014)

Et mon problème sera résolut à coup sur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/complimentary/

Dans le second paragraphe, il est écrit que la récupération d'information n'est pas possible. Mais le réinitialisation des questions de sécurité est-elle possible ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2014)

Écoute, soit ton père peut t'aider, soit c'est mort. Ce sont des questions de sécurités. Et vu le peu d'empressement que tu as à contacter Apple, j'émets des doutes sur la véracité de ton propos.

S&#8217;il y a des questions de sécurité, c'est bien pour éviter les voles de données et d'identité.


----------



## Quenjinn (9 Juillet 2014)

Ca va, ça va, pas la peine d'être désinvolte. J'essaie juste de savoir si je suis le seul dans cette situation, et de trouver des solutions  envisageables. Bien sur que je vais appeler l'assistance, mais si c'est pour passer 2h au téléphone sans que mes questions soient réinitialisées, ou autres &#8230;

Et mon père est souvent en déplacement, je ne le vois pas tout le temps. 

Concernant l'assistance Apple, si quelqu'un avait le bon numéro, cela m'arrangerait. Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2014)

s'il y a quelqu'un de désinvolte c'est toi ( et ton père) concernant la gestion de ce mysterieux compte partagé pas partagé aux questions de sécurité  oubliées


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2014)

Quenjinn a dit:


> Concernant l'assistance Apple, si quelqu'un avait le bon numéro, cela m'arrangerait. Merci !



Apple care : 0805 540 003

Franchement, attends d'être avec ton père afin qu'il arrive à trouver les solutions avec le conseiller. Sans ça, c'est cuit. Il pourra sûrement dire plusieurs noms, et si un correspond ça ira.


----------



## Quenjinn (9 Juillet 2014)

Oui, j'en ai parlé avec mon père. Nous appellerons ensemble. Merci pour le numéro. En espérant trouver une solution, merci à vous !


----------



## Quenjinn (13 Juillet 2014)

J'ai appellé l'assistance. Le coup de fil a duré 15 minutes à peine. Tout est réglé


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2014)

Voilà qui est une bonne chose. Ils sont en générale sympa chez Apple et prennent les questions de sécurité vraiment au sérieux, mais savent rester humains.


----------



## Quenjinn (13 Juillet 2014)

Oui, le femme de l'assistance à été très compréhensive avec mon problème. Après quelques questions, mes questions ont été réinitialisées. Merci à vous pour vos conseils.

Cordialement, Quenjinn


----------



## iCerveau (21 Janvier 2015)

J'ai le même problème ça m'énerve sérieusement je veux modifier les questions de sécurité mais le problème c'est que je reçois aucun mail pourtant les deux adresse sont correcte comment je peux faire ? aider moi s'il vous plait


----------

